# Bendor Divers Watch



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just had this off the bay, ive no idea(as normal) what ive bought but i loved the shape of the case so i put a cheeky bid in and won :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

well iits bendol not bendor for a start


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure I'd want a dive watch with the word "Bend" anywhere near it!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Iâ€™ve not seen a benders before. Very nice mate.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

AVO said:


> Not sure I'd want a dive watch with the word "Bend" anywhere near it!


cant see me diving in it so it doesnt really matter :thumbup:


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

It is an interesting case.

I like it. Is it from the 70s?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Wasn't there a Services watch doing the rounds here a while back that had a case something like that?

Later,

William


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, that or a Sicura.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

the bendol arrived this morning, it wasnt working and was stinking. i tried the hairdryer treatment on it after scrubbing it with nail varnish remover and low and behold its going a goodun  

also after the scrubbing both the bezels now turn freely and it looks a treat on my wrist with a new rubber divers strap on it :thumbup: :thumbup: i would post a photo of it but i just wouldnt do it justice


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> the bendol arrived this morning, it wasnt working and was stinking. i tried the hairdryer treatment on it after scrubbing it with nail varnish remover and low and behold its going a goodun
> 
> also after the scrubbing both the bezels now turn freely and it looks a treat on my wrist with a new rubber divers strap on it :thumbup: :thumbup: i would post a photo of it but i just wouldnt do it justice


 Come on we want a photo!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

god ive got to get a tidy macro camera


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> god ive got to get a tidy macro camera


Poor workman always blames his tools. :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

I love it! Does it have a screw down crown?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

no it doesnt, its only rated to 5atm but i doubt i will get it wet anyway :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This is the watch I was thinking of:



bsa said:


> New service and keeping spot on time


:yes:

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

chris.ph said:


> just had this off the bay, ive no idea(as normal) what ive bought but i loved the shape of the case so i put a cheeky bid in and won :thumbup: :thumbup:


they have got to be the same watch, just to similar


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> This is the watch I was thinking of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

looks like the service has a triple bezel :thumbup:


----------

